# Flying Monsters



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yesterday I mounted a pair of GIK Monster traps at the ceiling tri-corner in the back of the room. I thought I would share how I did it in case others are interested in doing likewise. Or, if you have better ideas on how to do this, please share them.

First, this is a photo of the rear of the HT room showing the traps on GIK's stands. These are the first two that I purchased only a couple of weeks ago. Since then I have added 3 more Monster traps of a custom size. Information on how I used them along with plots is in a tread "Klipschorn Room Treatments."


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

From the top of the speaker to the ceiling is 42", so horizontal mounting was the only option for putting them at the ceiling.

I first thought about using the hanging wire that came with the traps. The room has a suspended ceiling, so I took out a couple of tiles to see if that was a option. If I used the original eyehook locations, the hanging wires would have to be 24" away from the corner, side to side and 8" away from the walls going into the room direction. I had a floor joist in the right position on the right side, but not on the left. I also noted some flex in the wood side of the trap when held horizontally by the wires (I think the intent is to hang them vertically), so time for Plan B.

I mounted some 5" "L" brackets to the side walls, 24" down from the ceiling and 32" out from the corner.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Although I did this myself, I highly recommend a second person to hold the trap in place to keep it from tipping forward while securing it. Mine friction-fit fairly well to the ceiling, but I almost got bopped in the head by the trap once.

After lifting the trap into place, I secured it to the brackets using dry wall screws. Only the rear screw went into the wood frame of the trap. Had I used longer brackets I might have been able to put a screw into the front frame.

I thought about using small L brackets to secure the upper sides of the trap to the side walls, but instead mounted an eye bolt near the corner at ceiling level. Then I put the GIK hanging wire from the two upper eyes in the trap to that one. This allowed me to pull both sides of the trap snug to the wall.

So, there you have it - flying Monsters. Was it worth the effort? Absolutely.


----------

